# JPEG mit transparentem PNG versehen



## Guest (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche einen Ansatz um folgendes Problem zu lösen:

Ich will ein JPEG am unteren Rand mit einem transparenten PNG
versehen. Konkret geht es darum, ein Foto mit einer Signatur zu
versehen.

Da ich noch nie etwas mit Bildern gemacht habe, würde ich mich 
freuen wenn ihr mir einige Tipps geben könntet.

Danke & Gruss
Poffi


----------



## The_S (2. Apr 2008)

Ein JPEG kann niemals transparent sein. Und ein misch-Dateiformat von JPEG und PNG geht schonmal gleich gar nicht. Warum nimmst du nicht einfach nur ein PNG?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Apr 2008)

@HobbitImBlutrausch
Nein, das meint er gar nicht  Er will einfach nur ein PNG über ein JPEG drübermalen und das gesamtergebnis wieder als JPEG abspeichern. 

@OP
Nun ja, was soll's denn großartig mit java zu tun haben, warum bewerkstelligst du das nicht mit einem grafikverarbeitungsprogramm deiner wahl?


----------



## Quaxli (2. Apr 2008)

Vermutlich will er eine Batch-Verarbeitung basteln um einen ganzen Schwung Bilder zu signieren.

@Gast:
Du solltest Dich ein mal ein bißchen mit Bildbearbeitung beschäftigen. Einlesen von Bildern, etc.. So ist Deine Frage zu allgemein.


----------



## Soulfly (2. Apr 2008)

Nun wenn er Batch verarbeitung will soll er doch einfach das kostenlose XNview ausprobieren. Da ist sowas mit intergriert.


----------



## poffi (2. Apr 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps, habe es inzwischen mit Java umgesetzt was ich wollte.

Für den nächsten mit dem selben Problem:

- JPEG als ImageIcon laden
- BufferedImage erstellen
- Aus dem BufferedImage ein Graphics erstellen
- JPEG zeichnen
- PNG zeichnen
- BufferedImage wieder als File speichern

mfg poffi


----------



## Quaxli (2. Apr 2008)

Das hättest Du auch schneller haben können, wenn Dein Frage etwas präziser gewesen wäre. Davon abgesehen: Warum das JPEG erst als ImageIcon laden? Das kannst Du doch gleich als BufferedImage laden.


----------



## poffi (2. Apr 2008)

Also Andrey hat die Frage verstanden....und das ImageIcon brauche ich zum skalieren des Fotos.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Quaxli (2. Apr 2008)

poffi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und das ImageIcon brauche ich zum skalieren des Fotos.
> Trotzdem Danke!



Was ist mit der Methode getScaledInstance von BufferedImage? :wink:


----------

